# Lightweight Clay Bettas



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

So, I decided to play around, and these are just the firsttwo I made. However, I'll make more and the more I make the better they will get. These ones will be found on Ebay for buying. (Canada and USA)


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Oooh, they're so pretty. I love the textured scaling. 

I hope they sell. I would buy one if I had the extra money.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Cute!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, it's 5.00, plus 5.00 shipping to anywhere in canada or the usa (might iclude other areas too!!) shipped in a padded envelope


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, Sena! Those are fantastic!!

When I have the extra cash, I'll definitely have to get one!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

You know what, I'm lowering the price me thinks. 3.00 for fishy, 5.00 shipping. :lol: Also... I MADE MORE!! lol.

Male albino HMPK (that's right... An albino. That'll last you )
Male dragonscale VT
Female yellow and white HM


----------



## Whittni (Jun 21, 2012)

Those are cool, but you might alter them so they stand up?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, because of the clay I was using making them full 3D was unethical. If I were to use actual clay (heavier and more brittle) then it would work out better because it would hold it's shape. This stuff is soft and fluffy... Easily molded, and squished :lol: So, if I were to make it stand up (a stand or something) it would still have to stay 2D-ish. Do you have an idea, for a stand?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Those are so amazing!! 0.o absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Skyewillow, thanks for your idea ;-) I'll see if the lightweight stuff might work for the "plant"


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

These are great Sena! My favorite is the black and white hmpk you posted. I like how you detail the scales.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

what fun is learning things the hard way, if I don't get to share my knowledge? lol

Let me know how it works for you!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I used cardboard in the center of the clay, to make it stiffer. Once it dries, I'll use crazy glue to stick the betta to said plant and base... See how it works ;-)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

woo!


----------

